# Not so mega-tron



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh god time to embaress myself...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

puny...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

and finally:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

These were all taken at rest, about 24 hours after my last workout. Advice on what exercises to be doing next would be much appreciated.

I was so skinny before starting weightlifting properly that my elbows stuck out like an inch from my arms... its only been a couple of months and this is the progress.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

very lean mate. a good platform to start from.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice biceps.

You also have alot of width in the shoulders.

You should fill out nicely.

Thing is wide shoulders are genetic and alot of guys dont have width, but you do.

You are only 23 and have not been lifting that long. It takes time to pack on some size, took me years to do it.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Cheers guys


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, your very lean mate

Really good foundation to get some big meat on there mate!

Eat big, train hard and you`ll soon pack on some size

Good luck!

Paul


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I never saw this thread. Looking good. Nice genetics. You will look awsome in a few more months.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thought i'd update this ten year old thread with some progress pics


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

fvcking hell lol, well done man!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice mate, good going.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I found this thread by randomly looking at the oldest page on this sub forum... I feel old now


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like the magic wand you have please.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

gearchange said:


> I would like the magic wand you have please.


Ten years, lots of dead chickens, a slow learning curve and lucky genetics.

(and drugs, lots of drugs)


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good progress, what type of creatine do you use?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Awsome. I actually did a little wee when I realised the first pictures wasn't you NOW.

Look awsome mate :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

nice one mate lol fcuk you have been here a long time

what would you say the biggest difference maker has been for you over that time?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. I was just reading this and didn't see date thinking 'wtf, megaton is a big lad or at least I thought, he has been a troll the whole time and is actually tiny' lol!!! Amazing mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking awesome.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I was just reading this and didn't see date thinking 'wtf, megaton is a big lad or at least I thought, he has been a troll the whole time and is actually tiny' lol!!! Amazing mate.


Same here, I didn't see the date and thought the OP was a mispelling of the megatron name..

It's great that UKM managed to host and preserve this all this time

A true success story


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

eezy1 said:


> nice one mate lol fcuk you have been here a long time
> 
> what would you say the biggest difference maker has been for you over that time?


First off thanks to everyone on the kind comments.

In answer to that i'd say diet/nutrition knowledge and more importantly: application. Setting a goal (contest) gives you the drive to stick to a restrictive diet and create the leanness that only comes through consistent painful dieting.

Holding low bodyfat condition to bring out muscle maturity.

Generally learning as much as possible, trying to not make excuses for yourself and focus on your weaknesses not your strengths


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Big up.

Couldn't ever tell you were the same person to be honest.. :thumbup1:


----------



## lewis-cheetham (Aug 18, 2014)

haha, no way!! Good stuff mate - glad to see you made a great job of it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, awesome transformation, do not know why I did not get an email notification from this one.

Bump:lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Brilliant stuff mate!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

amazing bro


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Yup, thats progress all right! Fantastic mate, you should be very proud of yourself. Well done!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thansk everyone, doing a load of shows this year so i'll add some new pics (these latest ones are from 2013)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

8 weeks out, 83kg here, dropped 10kg from late November. WIll eat 3 weeks into the show to get to 88kg I hope.

View attachment 165782
View attachment 165783


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

whos that in your avi ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

megatron said:


> 8 weeks out, 83kg here, dropped 10kg from late November. WIll eat 3 weeks into the show to get to 88kg I hope.
> 
> View attachment 165782
> View attachment 165783


which show you doung bud? UKBFF u90's?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

liam0810 said:


> which show you doung bud? UKBFF u90's?


Yeha UKBFF - classic though


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

mlydon said:


> whos that in your avi ?


me


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

megatron said:


> me


i was going to ask the same thing but then i saw the timeline! great progress and well done on competing


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

megatron said:


> Yeha UKBFF - classic though


what's your max weight? 88kg?


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

megatron said:


> 8 weeks out, 83kg here, dropped 10kg from late November. WIll eat 3 weeks into the show to get to 88kg I hope.
> 
> View attachment 165782
> View attachment 165783


James....

Looking good mate!! Although you have more clothes on here than you normally do lol...... I miss the early morning wake up shout from those bright orange leggings :2guns:

Neil


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Jesus, mega indeed, well done man!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nellsuk said:


> James....
> 
> Looking good mate!! Although you have more clothes on here than you normally do lol...... I miss the early morning wake up shout from those bright orange leggings :2guns:
> 
> Neil


Haha, well if you pulled your finger out you'd see me at least on a Friday morning mate, got the cammo leggings now


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

liam0810 said:


> what's your max weight? 88kg?


90kg I think, unless iv'e shrunk in height


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

megatron said:


> 90kg I think, unless iv'e shrunk in height


Taller than me then as my max weight for hobbit size was 82kg!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

megatron said:


> 90kg I think, unless iv'e shrunk in height


Can I ask, and this is purely through ignorance as I don't use peds. Did you deliberately choose 90kg as your max weight or is it the most you could obtain being as lean as you were?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MFM said:


> Can I ask, and this is purely through ignorance as I don't use peds. Did you deliberately choose 90kg as your max weight or is it the most you could obtain being as lean as you were?


It's a weight limit for the classic class, based on your height. I can let my weight go higher and next year will do so


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice man looking good, were abouts do you train, realised your only round the corner saw a post saying staines.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Jesus way to get someone motivated mate


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

TBWFC said:


> Nice man looking good, were abouts do you train, realised your only round the corner saw a post saying staines.


Panthers mostly dude, you been there?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

megatron said:


> Panthers mostly dude, you been there?


Na man was looking at there im from camberley but work in staines so seemed a little bit too far out ended up trying castle which shut down and then maximums. Both good gyms i found and shame castle got shut down but recently joined a spa near me.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

TBWFC said:


> Na man was looking at there im from camberley but work in staines so seemed a little bit too far out ended up trying castle which shut down and then maximums. Both good gyms i found and shame castle got shut down but recently joined a spa near me.


I train at VA Staines sometimes but it's closing now, might join up to the MMA gym here just for the times I can't get to Panthers.


----------

